# What bedding for side benches used as single beds??



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

considering downsizing to vehicle with side benches for lounging and which convert to single beds.
have been spoilt with wonderful fixed bed, sprung mattress and cotton sheets/duvet.
can't work out what bedding could be used on single beds made up on bench-type seating. any ideas? what do others use?
needs to be very easy to make up and store (got rid of first van 'cos couldn't cope with making up a bed every night).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steles

We have considered the same problem.

We came to the conclusion that the most convenient and practical would be to buy two cheap double duvets, one of about 10 tog and the other about 4 tog. _(Summer and winter(ish) weight in other words, but they must have a man-made filling. :wink: )_

Get Mrs S to cut them both in half, lengthwise, then sew them back together joining one thick and one thin half. It wouldn't matter if the join looked a bit naff, since it would not be seen when in its cover.

Then you each have the option of (in warm weather) lying on the thick half with the thin half on top, or (in cold weather) the reverse.

We don't like being trapped in sleeping bags, but this arrangement would make it dead easy to throw back the duvet for a quick "_comfort visit_  " during the night, and they could be rolled up for easy storage in the overcab locker. Making the bed would take about ten seconds, and stowing in the morning - well, as long as it takes to roll up a duvet. 

There you go . . . a bit of effort to set them up, but I reckon it would be a good solution thereafter.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We bought 2 Fogarty down and feather single mattress covers from Argos. They're covered with 2 left-over single sheet sleeping bags ( homemade). They're quick to roll out onto the seat. These roll up lengthwise during the day and go in a long bolster roll along the back of each seat. This does wonders for seating comfort as well as freeing locker space.

We then have 2 single down duvets- thin in summer and thicker in winter- that fold into large cushion covers and replace two of the scatter cushions.

I also carry 2 quillows (homemade) which are already in cushion form and 2 Snuggle blankets /Slankets which also fold into cushion covers for day time and are wonderful for snuggling under on cold nights while reading or watching TV. They also make extra bed covers when we take thin duvets and it gets cold.

G


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Morning Steles!  

A few thoughts... when our daughter (cousinkatie) joins us in Our Coral, she has to use the front benches for sleeping. She uses a very compact '4 seasons' sleeping bag which spends its life in the boot of her car. So we don't have to carry or store anything.

When the grandsons stay with us, the same idea, compact sleeping bags that roll up into themselves!!


And when my big sister comes to stay at our home, she likes to bring her own 'travel case' in which she has her own sheet, duvet and pillow, etc... She is happy to fold it all up into the case when she leaves and use it elsewhere as she chooses.


Each of the above is putting the onus on others to supply and store their own bedding.  Why do YOU have to provide for a rare occasion? :roll: :wink: 

HTH


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have bench seats and we use the Duvalay bedding system. Quite pricey but brilliant - very comfy (more so than my bed at home).

Very quick and easy to make and put away again. No messing about with bottom sheets. Not as restrictive as a sleeping bag.

http://www.raskelf.com/product_range.php?range_id=41


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> (...)
> Get Mrs S to cut them both in half, lengthwise, then sew them back together joining one thick and one thin half. (...)


Typical male solution, tell the little woman what you need done and let her get on with it.... after all it's a simple job init?

yer, right ... Not when you're scrunching half a duvet twixt the small gap between the needle and the motor housing, not to mention puttiing in basting stitches before you give 'em the snip.... and then there's the binding strip...

an alternative would be to stitch 2 strips of Velcro (fluffy side) down the centre of each and then machine up a joining strip with the corresponding hooks Velcro... that would give the option of a Winter top and bottom, Summer top and bottom and a Winter/Summer combo....  _Simples!_

*Edit*

of course, one of each for Summer/Winter and no sewing!! (Duvets less than a tenner from our local market :wink: )


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We use sleeping bags as we use as 2 single beds when traveling a long way at lots of stop overs and double when on site we then zip the 2 sleeping bags together to make king size.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

We use a couple of Raskelfs in our motorhome and very comfortable they are to. Easy to roll up and stow away in the handy bag to keep them clean. They are very warm even with just the 4.5 tog rated duvet. 
You can see them here:
http://www.raskelf.com/product_range.php?range_id=41


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks, guys, for your prompt replies!
Dave, good idea making duvets half light, half heavyweight. could then use cotton duvet covers.
Grizzly, will have a look at the Fogarty mattress covers in argos, could be another answer to our problem.
don't know why, hadn't thought of creating/sewing our own solution. had been looking in shops/catalogues and come up with zilch, hence post for help.
Uncle Norm, sleeping bags really are a space saving solution (and space/weight is always an issue, especially going to a smaller van) but haven't found any cotton covered ones.
keeps ideas coming - it's a great help


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

xgx said:


> [Typical male solution, tell the little woman what you need done and let her get on with it?


I just assumed Steles would want the job done properly!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The velcro is a good idea. May well do that if we decide to go "single beds". 

Dave


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Duvalay for me too!

I even use mine indoors during the winter months as I am quite a restless sleeper these days and usually wake up with the duvet half on the bed. Doesn't matter during the summer months but a bit too cold during the winter!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Another vote in favour of the Duvalays!

Malcolm


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> We have bench seats and we use the Duvalay bedding system. Quite pricey but brilliant - very comfy (more so than my bed at home).
> 
> Very quick and easy to make and put away again. No messing about with bottom sheets. Not as restrictive as a sleeping bag.
> 
> http://www.raskelf.com/product_range.php?range_id=41


Another vote for this


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

emjaiuk said:


> Another vote in favour of the Duvalays!
> 
> Malcolm


I can't believe anyone would spend over £200 for 2 pieces of foam and 2 man-made duvets- albeit covered in fabric !

If you really like the concept of the thing then it would cost a fraction of that- and a minimum of effort- to make a couple yourself.

We've not got space to store one either as they roll up into such a big, solid roll.

G


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> I can't believe anyone would spend over £200 for 2 pieces of foam and 2 man-made duvets- albeit covered in fabric !
> 
> If you really like the concept of the thing then it would cost a fraction of that- and a minimum of effort- to make a couple yourself.
> 
> ...


Some of us are technically challenged in the sewing/dressmaking department - I for one would rather spend £200 and get a custom made product handed to me than waste days faffing about only to produce a home made effort which would turn out not fit for purpose!

I appreciate that 'throwing together' a handmade 'Duvalay' is not a big deal to some, but my talents lie elsewhere :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe anyone would spend over £200 for 2 pieces of foam and 2 man-made duvets- albeit covered in fabric !
> ...


How technically challenged do you have to be to buy a memory foam mattress topper, pop it in a bought duvet cover and put a duvet also in a cover - on top ? Two minutes max for an attractive product that is much more versatile than the Duvalay itself and no sewing involved. When you get up you can roll topper and duvet together and, if you want to make a statement, roll them into a Raskelf bag !

Edit: I don't think, at any point, I suggested " throwing" anything together ! It's not rocket science to do something with care and thought.

G


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

hi,
we use the gellert sleeping pods. the two season ones.
nice and wide and room to put your knees up if required
they have a sewn on stuff bag dont try to fold them up , just stuff them in the bag and fasten the straps.
we are caravaners so we have 500watt heater on at night as my wife is a hothouse plant and likes to be cosy.this model can be bought for about £24 not the gelerts price they advertise on the nett site.but they have a 1 season and a 4 season version . we are very very happy with the 2 season one.
get the salesman to open one up for you to realy see how wide they are.
roy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> ...How technically challenged do you have to be to buy a memory foam mattress topper, pop it in a bought duvet cover and put a duvet also in a cover - on top ? Two minutes max for an attractive product that is much more versatile than the Duvalay itself and no sewing involved. When you get up you can roll topper and duvet together and, if you want to make a statement, roll them into a Raskelf bag !
> 
> Edit: I don't think, at any point, I suggested " throwing" anything together ! It's not rocket science to do something with care and thought.
> 
> G


Of course I could buy a memory topper and duvet and pop it in a bought duvet cover :roll: - in fact I even managed to change/wash my bedding this morning and that involved removing the duvet from it's cover and putting it back in! ;

One of the main benefits of the Duvalay system is that they are stiched together - you never lose your quilt during the night and as the stiched side is against the outside wall you don't get a cold bum when you touch the wall :lol:

Don't understand what you mean about wanting to make a statement about rolling them into a raskelf bag.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> One of the main benefits of the Duvalay system is that they are stiched together - you never lose your quilt during the night and as the stiched side is against the outside wall you don't get a cold bum when you touch the wall :lol:


But I've never lost my quilt during the night and my backside is against a carpeted and cushioned double wall - the seat back. I know that the quilt is stitched along one side of the foam pad but that is surely very quick and easy to do yourself- not with a machine but 15 minutes hand sewing.



> Don't understand what you mean about wanting to make a statement about rolling them into a raskelf bag.


Like a lot of products that cost a fortune (and a winter weight set of 2 Duvalays is over £250 which, might not be a fortune but is a lot of money), I always have the uneasy feeling that the makers are doing a fine job of selling stardust with their product. Good luck to the makers and of course the buyers. I really do not believe that the Duvalay costs Raskelf anything at all close to £150 each.

However I also have a feeling -that makes me wonder about the common sense of my fellow humans- that they particularly want the designer label. I used to live in the same country as the Lacoste factory and know that the branded products cost 50 times as much as the unbranded ones of exactly the same quality for example. A lot of money for a sewn-on crocodile !

So, each to their own. I enjoy "owning" my camping gear and having an input into what and how I use it. I'm lucky- perhaps- in that while I might not be an expert hand sewer - I can do things neatly and considerably less expensively than if I had to buy it all and I'm not left with a nasty taste in my mouth about being taken for a ride.

G


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

> ...But I've never lost my quilt during the night and my backside is against a carpeted and cushioned double wall - the seat back. I know that the quilt is stitched along one side of the foam pad but that is surely very quick and easy to do yourself- not with a machine but 15 minutes hand sewing.
> G


I can be a restless sleeper and frequently lost my quilt during the night before I changed over to the duvalay. I even managed to fall out of bed in the van the other week (and no, I hadn't been drinking :lol: ). My side wall isn't carpeted.



> ...Like a lot of products that cost a fortune (and a winter weight set of 2 Duvalays is over £250 which, might not be a fortune but is a lot of money), I always have the uneasy feeling that the makers are doing a fine job of selling stardust with their product. Good luck to the makers and of course the buyers. I really do not believe that the Duvalay costs Raskelf anything at all close to £150 each.
> 
> However I also have a feeling -that makes me wonder about the common sense of my fellow humans- that they particularly want the designer label. I used to live in the same country as the Lacoste factory and know that the branded products cost 50 times as much as the unbranded ones of exactly the same quality for example. A lot of money for a sewn-on crocodile !
> G


I didn't actually realise until now that I had bought a designer product when purchasing my duvalays. From memory I paid £90 each for our two. It looks like they've gone up in price a fair bit over the last few years.



> ...So, each to their own. I enjoy "owning" my camping gear and having an input into what and how I use it. I'm lucky- perhaps- in that while I might not be an expert hand sewer - I can do things neatly and considerably less expensively than if I had to buy it all and I'm not left with a nasty taste in my mouth about being taken for a ride.
> 
> G


It is good having an input into what you have in your motorhome. Whilst I might be a rubbish at sewing, my hubby is very hands on and inventive; we have a home made beeny type box, an additional over cab locker (where we keep the duvalays), an extra underbed storage locker, and he is currently working on inventing an easy find portable satellite system. All these home made creations have saved us probably in excess of £1000 over shop bought alternatives.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> . From memory I paid £90 each for our two. It looks like they've gone up in price a fair bit over the last few years.


I couldn't believe it either ! Cherish yours ! The "free" bag ( normally £12.95) makes me cross. What's "free" about it ?

http://www.raskelf.com/product_range.php?range_id=41



> All these home made creations have saved us probably in excess of £1000 over shop bought alternatives.


So we're in accord! I'm sure he gets the same pleasure that I get from making things for the van - and it is pleasing to save money too for the things that can't be made. I'm sure he'd not like to be thought to be throwing them together however.

G


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

"I can't believe anyone would spend over £200 for 2 pieces of foam and 2 man-made duvets- albeit covered in fabric !

If you really like the concept of the thing then it would cost a fraction of that- and a minimum of effort- to make a couple yourself."

says the man with a very expensive vehicle. You could have bought a van and made a motorhome yourself

only joking....


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

hi again! lots of replies while we've been away from computer. thanks 
had not heard of the Raskelf Duvalay and does look good, albeit pricey and possibly a bit bulky. sounds very popular too.
xgx, yes velcro sounds a good tip. not sure if my aged sewing machine would cope, but could always go down the hand sewing route.
waggy3/Roy will have a look at the gellert sleeping pods. they'd need to be easy to wash and dry as they'd be used continuously for a few months and would need freshening up regularly!
lots of ideas to investigate, thank you all


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

*gelert sleeping pods*

please understand I have not tried them.
did consider but the reviews went on & on about how they were too short for 'normal height' folk.

just thought I would mention it.....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sqeek said:


> says the man with a very expensive vehicle.


Small, pink female sign next to the Gender bit near my avatar....it's a clue as to why I go ( a little) more for sewing and (a little) less for motorhome construction !

G


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Grizzly,
consider me truly told off

Paul


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> sqeek said:
> 
> 
> > says the man with a very expensive vehicle.
> ...


  :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Grizzly, to answer your posts on the Duvalay. There are lots of things that can be made by oneself but does that mean you always have to do it? It's nice when you see something that's well made and does the job you want, to just buy it and enjoy it. For us, the duvalay falls into that category. My wife is pants at sewing and I'm no better, but even if that wasn't the case we would have bought them.

We've had ours now for 3 years and they wear well. They're also very handy when we are descended upon by hordes of grandchildren as they can be used as spare 'beds' on the floor. I don't see them as 'designer ' items in the slightest and there were no storage bags available when we got ours  I have no idea what they cost to make and don't really care: they do the job we want and I don't feel at all ripped off. 

If your home made creations give you the same pleasure and comfort, that's great, but it's duvalay for us :wink: 

PS Re-reading this, it does sound a little like an advert but I have no connection with the firm, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

parkmoy said:


> If your home made creations give you the same pleasure and comfort, that's great, but it's duvalay for us :wink:
> 
> .


I don't have a "homemade creation" as made clear earlier in this post. We use 2 mattress toppers and 2 single duvets...effectively the same as a Duvalay except the duvet covers are not attached to the mattress topper !

G


----------

